# सामान्य मंच > कार्टून कोर्नर >  राज कोमिक्स : भोकाल सीरिज

## ingole

*दोस्तों यहाँ पर आप पाएंगे राज कोमिक्स की भोकाल सीरिज वाली सारी कोमिक्स. आप इनको पढ़कर आनंद ले सकते है और जी सकते हैं अपने बचपन के दिनों को दोबारा. आप चाहें तो इसके एक एक पेज को डाउनलोड करके भी रख सकते हैं और अपना अपना खुद का कोमिक्स संग्रह बना सकते हैं. 
धन्यवाद*

----------


## ingole

*दोस्तों पेश है इस सीरिज की पहली कोमिक्स
 "खौफनाक खेल"*

----------


## ingole

*खौफनाक खेल--1*

----------


## ingole

*खौफनाक खेल--2*

----------


## ingole

*खौफनाक खेल--3*

----------


## jaileo

सूत्र के सृजन के लिए आभार बन्धु किन्तु चित्र छोटे होने के कारण इनमे की गयी वार्तालाप दिख नहीं रही है।

----------


## ingole

> सूत्र के सृजन के लिए आभार बन्धु किन्तु चित्र छोटे होने के कारण इनमे की गयी वार्तालाप दिख नहीं रही है।


सर्वप्रथम तो सूत्र पर आगमन के लिए आपका बहुत बहुत स्वागत है. 
मैं कोशिश करूंगा चित्रों को बड़ा करके डालने की,  अगर हो सका तो मैं सी बी आर टाइप इमेज डालूँगा.

----------


## ingole

*खौफनाक खेल--4*

----------


## ingole

*खौफनाक खेल--5*

----------


## ingole

*खौफनाक खेल--6*

----------


## ingole

*खौफनाक खेल--7*

----------


## ingole

*खौफनाक खेल--8*

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

बहुत सनसनीखेज और जबरदस्त कहानी है जनाब|
<<<<

----------


## ashwanimale

*!!! बहुत अच्छे!!!* 
स्वस्थ मनोरंजन का एक शानदार जरिया रही हैं कोमिक्स, पर अफ़सोस आज अपने बच्चों को हम टैब-फोन दे रहें हैं, ऐसे में उनमें जाने वाले संस्कारों पर हमारा कंट्रोल कैसे सम्भव है?
*गोली भाई,* आपकी निगाह में ध्रुव की भोकाल के आगे कोई औकात नहीं है? अगर है तो उसके लिए एक गली रिजर्व करा लीजिये ताकि ध्रुव का आना सम्भव हो| धन्यवाद|

----------


## MoonLight

बहुत बढ़िया सुरुआत है जी

----------


## ingole

> *!!! बहुत अच्छे!!!* 
> स्वस्थ मनोरंजन का एक शानदार जरिया रही हैं कोमिक्स, पर अफ़सोस आज अपने बच्चों को हम टैब-फोन दे रहें हैं, ऐसे में उनमें जाने वाले संस्कारों पर हमारा कंट्रोल कैसे सम्भव है?





> *गोली भाई,* आपकी निगाह में ध्रुव की भोकाल के आगे कोई औकात नहीं है?


मैंने ऐसा तो कभी नहीं कहा माले जी !!! सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव भी मुझे काफी पसंद रहा है ...



> अगर है तो उसके लिए एक गली रिजर्व करा लीजिये ताकि ध्रुव का आना सम्भव हो| धन्यवाद|


मेरे लिए ये काम फिलहाल आसन नहीं लग रहा है क्यूंकि इसी सूत्र में ही अटेचमेंट में काफी दिक्कत हो रही है एक एक इमेज अपलोड होने में १५-२० मिनिट ले लेती है, इसलिए इस सूत्र का कार्य भी काफी धीमा चल रहा है वरना अब तक १० से ज्यादा कोमिक्स मैं पेश कर चुका होता.

----------


## ingole

*खौफनाक खेल--9*

----------


## ingole

*खौफनाक खेल--10*

----------


## ingole

*खौफनाक खेल--11*

----------


## ingole

*खौफनाक खेल
*
*
-12-
**

-13-
*

*14*

१५

----------


## ingole

*खौफनाक खेल--16

**
17-18-19
*

----------


## ingole

*--खौफनाक खेल--*

----------


## ingole

--------------

----------


## ingole

------------.

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

जनाब ये देत्य कोण था 

और ये मानव कोण था जिसने उस देत्य को गुस्सा दिला दिया <<<???

----------


## ingole

> जनाब ये देत्य कोण था 
> 
> और ये मानव कोण था जिसने उस देत्य को गुस्सा दिला दिया <<<???


आप नियमित रूप से सूत्र पर आते रहिये कवी साब,आपके सारे प्रश्नों का जवाब मिलता रहेगा...

----------


## ingole

२३---------------

----------


## ingole

24----------------------

----------


## ingole

25.................

----------


## ingole

------------26

----------


## ingole

-----------27--------

----------


## ingole

---------28----------

----------


## ingole

------------29------------

----------


## ingole

---------30-------------

----------


## ingole

----------31------------

----------


## ingole

------------32-------------

----------


## ingole

*तो दोस्तों देखा आपने, किस तरह से फूचांग ने बिग बॉस की तरह का एक खेल शुरू कर दिया है, अब सभी देश के राजा महाराजा उस खेल को देखने के लिए दूरदर्शन अवश्य खरीदेंगे. इससे फूचांग का खजाना भरता जाएगा. लेकिन आप लोगों को कुछ भी देने की जरुरत नहीं है, आपको हम ये सारा खेल दिखाते रहेंगे बस आप नियमित रूप से पढ़ते रहे :

**राज कोमिक्स :भोकाल सीरिज*

----------


## ingole

*पेश है भोकाल सीरिज की दूसरी कोमिक्स : तिलिस्मी ओलाम्पाक*

----------


## ingole

*तिलिस्मी ओलम्पाक -2*

----------


## ingole

*तिलिस्मी ओलम्पाक -3

*

----------


## ingole

*तिलिस्मी ओलम्पाक -4
*

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

उत ही भयंकर कहानी है जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ingole

*तिलिस्मी ओलम्पाक -5
*

----------


## ingole

*तिलिस्मी ओलम्पाक -6*

----------


## ingole

*तिलिस्मी ओलम्पाक -7*

----------

